# BFD showed up today, DOA



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

Well, after 10 days of waiting, I took the day off today to accept delivery of my BFD (FBQ2496) as it was sent signature required. You could imagine my excitement when the doorbell rang! Unpacked it, plugged it into the wall (without plugging in any inputs/outputs), just to fire it up and see it working. Just a relay clicking, and no display!!! Called Behringer and they told me I'll have to send it back to the dealer. I purchased from an online vendor who only has email communications (to save a few $'s, my mistake) and I'm waiting for them to contact me. What a bummer!!!


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

I had the exact same situation happen with my first delivered FBQ. Just a relay clicking was all I got. Doorstop, boat anchor ...

I ordered mine from PartsExpress though, and they had another new one on my doorstep in 2 days. The second one has worked flawlessly.

Hang in there, it'll work out fine.


Tim
:drive:


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Yep. I've heard of that happening a few times. I think that clinches it for me. I'll pay the extra money to buy mine from Partsexpress.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Or go to your local guitar store and buy one. Check it out in the store................


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

Would have loved to buy one locally, noone had any BFD's (either model we use). So I figured if ordering online I'd save a few $'s. BIG mistake. I ordered one through the local music shop. They tell me it will take about a week, but at least I know who I'm buying from. If buying online, partsexpress is reputable. I just hope my vendor does the right thing on this.


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

Ok, my replacement should show up tomorrow. Really excited to get things rolling. Actually calibrated the sound card today to help get a jump start on EQ-ing.

I have read where people have setup different presets on the 1124 for different filters. I just learned tonight of the averaging feature in REW. I was hoping to be able to set one preset averaged for all seating positions, and one for the optimal seating position. I don't have a manual for the 2496, but is this possible in the 2496? Thanks.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

There are three models using 2496 in their name.........

If you mean FBQ, then I think it only has one program slot.

brucek


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

Yes it is the FBQ. I wish I had done more research before purchasing. I'll try both averaging and setting up for the sweet spot and see which I like better overall. 

I'll be connecting it via MIDI, and was wondering, is there an option to save filter sets in REW? If so, maybe I'll setup a couple of sets for different conditions and just download through midi. Thanks.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> is there an option to save filter sets in REW?


Yep....... see here.... 

brucek


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks. One more newb question and then I'll be ready to go tonight. When loading the filters to the BFD, do I have have to put the BFD in a particular mode to receive the new filters (assuming that MIDI communications are already setup)? 

I would assume you can't have any content playing through the BFD, and that as long as MIDI communications are working it will accept the filters at any time. Is this correct.

Thanks again for all of your help..


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> When loading the filters to the BFD, do I have have to put the BFD in a particular mode to receive the new filters (assuming that MIDI communications are already setup)?


From the HELP files I referenced above.

_Store Enable is turned off by the DSP1124P when it powers up, the Wizard will prompt you to turn on Store Enable for each measurement session when using DSP1124P. If you do not turn on Store Enable the Wizard will not be able to save filter settings to presets - after downloading filters to the DSP1124P the red LED in the STORE button will be flashing as a warning that changes have been made but not stored. You can manually save to presets by pressing the STORE button, using the jog wheel to select the preset to store to, then pressing the STORE button again (just press the button twice if you are already on the preset you want to use). 
The IN/OUT button LED on DSP1124P flickers during Midi communications, on FBQ2496 the MIDI LED flickers. 
When filters are downloaded to FBQ2496 the Wizard will configure the unit to have 20 parametric filters on the channel being downloaded and, after the download, will turn off the bypass (if it is on). 
Downloading a set of filters takes about 1 second per filter. _

brucek


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

Ok, I lied. One more newb question. The section of the help file you referred to mentions that Store enable is turned off by default in the DSP1124P. I'm actually using the FBQ2496. Is this the same for the FBQ2496, or is that setting on by default? Thanks again.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Sorry, I don't have an FBQ (just a couple BFD's). But it sounds like they both react the same way except for the LED that flickers is different between the two...

brucek


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

Ok, thanks again for all of your help. I'll let you know how it works out tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

ARGH!!!! Arrived just about 10 minutes ago at my office. Took it out of the box, plugged it in and..... DOA!!!!! I can't believe, two units in a row. Now, three weeks later and still no working BFD!!!! This can't be happening!!!


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

I talked with Behringer, and they are going to see if they can replace the unit directly. I would assume after two bad units that this may be part of a bad batch, I can't believe this is random at this point. 

Was really looking forward to setting up the system tonight, but I guess I'll have to wait. Wife will be happy since I'll go to the gym instead, so not a total loss....

I'll keep you all posted what happens.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

:unbelievable::hissyfit::rant:raying:


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

That's exactly how I feel right now!!!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Really surprised by two being bad. I was surprised by just one being bad... but two in a row... run right out and buy some lottery tickets....

brucek


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

I wish... If it wasn't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all right now. I had a very important piece of equipment fall of a truck that was transporting it last week too!

I think the sky may be falling!!! :hide: I guess you have to just keep your good humor, no matter what. And the holidays are coming, I love X-mas!


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

Ok, the vendor offered to exchange again or offer a complete refund. In the meantime, I actually got Behringer to agree to replace the unit directly. So, it's on it's was back to it's momma tomorrow, and I should get the new one shipped back to me just after Christmas.

I'll start a new thread when it arrives, maybe break this chain of bad luck. Still can't wait to get it here and to tune away. Actually may just work with the single band PEQ ov my SVS first, do a measurement and then a manual adjustment, then measure, etc, etc. Will help to get some practice with REW too.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I use one band on my BFD and SVS +/2, and it works great. Don't overdo EQ! I see ruler straight FR and I think how many minute filters they must use.. Less is more in my book! I couldn't do it withouth the BFD, but I won't use more filters than absolutely nescessary to get desired results either.


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

I have to do something, getting too antsy. My son is staying at grandma's tonight, so I should be able to set it up properly without fear of scaring the bejesus out of him. Last time I watched WOTW, he hid under the table from the thunder!


----------

